# HIS Unveils ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro 512MB PCIe



## malware (Sep 16, 2007)

Rumors of Radeon HD 2900 Pro have been going around for a while. Beta drivers also revealed the existence of the card. Now Hightech Information System (HIS) surprisingly started offering ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro based video card. The HIS HD 2900 Pro 512MB GDDR3 VIVO PCIe (PN: H290PR512DVN-R) unveils that HD 2900 Pro will feature the same 320 stream processing R600 GPU and 512-bit memory interface used in all ATI HD 2900 XT graphics cards. The only difference between the two cards will be the clock speeds, 600MHz/1600MHz core/memory for HD 2900 Pro (reference HD 2900 XT clocks: 740MHz/825MHz core/memory). HIS also recommends a price of $249 for the 512MB GDDR3 version of HIS HD 2900 Pro. Link to HIS HD 2900 Pro product page.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Weer (Sep 16, 2007)

ATI looking for an excuse to sell the 2900 XT at a lower price in order to compete with the 8800 GTS 320. This way, they get to keep the 2900 "XT" at it's 400$ price point and this "new" 2900 "Pro" for 250$.

This is where our knowledge of hardware pays off. All the noobs will still buy the 2900 XT, not realizing that the 2900 Pro is the same card which just needs a simple overclock. It's like ATI is saying "You can call our bluff? Here, take the XT for 250$".

Looks like the same case as with the X1900 XT and XTX.


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 16, 2007)

If the price doesn't change too much, this will be competition for the 8600GTS (the pre-overclocked versions that I've seen have gone up to £150, for that BFG with the new cooler), and for the 8800GTS 320MB (still hovering around the £200 mark in general, but some going to £185-190 IIRC). 
If they really do convert it $ to £ properly, and add VAT, it'll still only cost about £150 in the UK, which is a nice price point, as compared above.
If the lower speeds can still pump out performance close to the XT 512MB, but keep temperatures down, this will be one sweet deal.


----------



## Aeon19 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok but...

Is worst or better than the hd2900xt ?

Which is the nearest in performance?


----------



## BvB123 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats shit 









256 Bit Interface!!!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

BvB123 said:


> Thats shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to HIS says it's 512bit.


Hmmm, If it is 512bit, I might pick one of these up, and Bios mod it to XT for a Crossfire Setup.

EDIT: Nix that, how much you wanna bet it only has one PCIe power connector.


----------



## Weer (Sep 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> EDIT: Nix that, how much you wanna bet it only has one PCIe power connector.



Ouch.


----------



## crow1001 (Sep 16, 2007)

Weer said:


> Ouch.



If it has only one then your screwed, wont hit anywhere near xt speeds..


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2007)

crow1001 said:


> If it has only one then your screwed, wont hit anywhere near xt speeds..


Unless you're good with a soldering iron. 

Nix that nix that, my plan may still be on either way. lol


----------



## Weer (Sep 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Unless you're good with a soldering iron.
> 
> Nix that nix that, my plan may still be on either way. lol



Wouldn't try that if I were you.

But if you succeed, be sure to post some pics.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 16, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> If the price doesn't change too much, this will be competition for the 8600GTS (the pre-overclocked versions that I've seen have gone up to £150, for that BFG with the new cooler), and for the 8800GTS 320MB (still hovering around the £200 mark in general, but some going to £185-190 IIRC).
> If they really do convert it $ to £ properly, and add VAT, it'll still only cost about £150 in the UK, which is a nice price point, as compared above.
> If the lower speeds can still pump out performance close to the XT 512MB, but keep temperatures down, this will be one sweet deal.



If you know where to look you can get a 8800GTS 320 for around £150!  I am guessing that with the usual "Mark up" manufacvturers get with UK prices in relation to the US, the 2900Pro will probably be about the same price as the 8800GTS 320......we will have to see which is the better deal.  I think you will find however that at the time of the Pro's mass release the 8800GTS price will fall a fair bit along with the GTX/Ultra, one to compensate for this but mainly to restructure NVidia's offerings for the release of the 8900 or whatever it's called.


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 16, 2007)

holy crap... that pricetag = WIN.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 16, 2007)

Interesting, might run quite cool with those clocks and room for over clocking  Price is nice, but wonder what will they do to will the cap between hd2600xt and this, now that it's faster than thought of? Maybe they bring out a bit damaged cores (once they have plenty) and revive the 800 series with hd2800 after all? (or make a fast hd2650xt one and sell rest of the stock of hd2900xt and then bring out hd2950xt with 65nm and faster speed & better memory).

EDIT: just saw that hd2900gt picture, that's were the "broken" ones go.

Pre-xmas market sounds tempting for a new GPU, a lot to choose from and great prices.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Sep 16, 2007)

It probably just need a voltage increase and bam u can turn that thing into a 2900XT for cheap.


----------



## jurrasstoil (Sep 16, 2007)

i wonder how it will compete against the G92.


----------



## Ripper3 (Sep 16, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If you know where to look you can get a 8800GTS 320 for around £150!  I am guessing that with the usual "Mark up" manufacvturers get with UK prices in relation to the US, the 2900Pro will probably be about the same price as the 8800GTS 320......we will have to see which is the better deal.  I think you will find however that at the time of the Pro's mass release the 8800GTS price will fall a fair bit along with the GTX/Ultra, one to compensate for this but mainly to restructure NVidia's offerings for the release of the 8900 or whatever it's called.



Hell, I can't be bothered to look, TELL ME! Heh
Yeah, I hate the mark-up that manufacturers place for items sold in the EU. Customs charges are nowhere near as high as they claim, and with VAT, the price for the 2900Pro should be about £150, if they don't jack it up.
Yeah, Nvidia will definately be waiting for ATi's move, and will likely lower the price across the board, to put some serious pressure on ATi, who's already in an uphill struggle.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, 

This definitely looks promising for the budget minded gamer (like myself). Either way I am going to wait it out like always. Although, these look realistically priced IMO. May have to make a switch to ATi.

I wonder how they(ATi) will stack up against the new nVidia gpu.


----------



## ryboto (Sep 16, 2007)

so, what ever happened to the 2900pro on 55nm?  I thought that was the next thing, the RV630?  or was it 670....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah but does it come with Dungeon Seige ver 1.1 ?


----------



## crow1001 (Sep 16, 2007)

ryboto said:


> so, what ever happened to the 2900pro on 55nm?  I thought that was the next thing, the RV630?  or was it 670....



Apparently the RV670 will hit some time in November on a 55nm core, expect it be on the same lines as the pro but with a lot less power usage and lower temps.


----------



## Agility (Sep 16, 2007)

Guys...dont look at one web and do speculation. Sometimes they just copy and paste. Then edit. Probaby unedited yet.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> EDIT: Nix that, how much you wanna bet it only has one PCIe power connector.



Manual says 1-6pin / 1-8pin 
"Note: For optimal performance, and for ATI Overdrive, Overclock,
and CrossFire™ configurations, use one 2×3-pin and one 2×4-pin
PCIe™ power connectors on a 750 watt or better power supply."


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

This looks like a good card at a good price to me.  I would also expect to see it a little cheaper than $250.  Great for someone who needs a good card now, but I'll be patient and wait for the lower power cards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2007)

not the 2950 pro i was looking for but this'll do


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm thinking 2 cards like this only with the die shrink in crossfire, on a RD790 board with a Phenom quad core would be pretty sweet!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2007)

how long is this card?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

this should be a interesting card will have to see how the pro does aswell as the gt even though it will be a cut down one i think the 2900pro should keep its head above water and take on the 8800gts and the 2900gt probilly more likely to take on the 8600gts if that is the facts of it


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah baby, now we're talkin' inches!  I believe they are 9 1/2".  I have a question, when you English blokes are bragging about how long your video cards are, do you, in terms of metric or fractional?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent card and excellent value. I wouldnt call it a midrange card really, more like a low end hi end card  I want to wait until the RV670 comes out and compare the too. What would be nice if HIS put the IceQ3 Turbo cooler on it <drool>


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 16, 2007)

Great price. Interested.

I bet the 2950 will be much lower power, and ideal for a crossfire solution on one card. But the price will be high... I would imagine $500, meaning this card will remain good value even in Nov.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 16, 2007)

erocker said:


> Oh yeah baby, now we're talkin' inches!  I believe they are 9 1/2".  I have a question, when you English blokes are bragging about how long your video cards are, do you, in terms of metric or fractional?



we use inchs we use imperial like we use miles per hours (MPH) instead of kph


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

so where can i get this to buy?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2007)

Frogger said:


> Manual says 1-6pin / 1-8pin
> "Note: For optimal performance, and for ATI Overdrive, Overclock,
> and CrossFire™ configurations, use one 2×3-pin and one 2×4-pin
> PCIe™ power connectors on a 750 watt or better power supply."


Yeah, but that's just the a generic manual. It's the same manual as the XT. One power connector is still my guess. But it is still just a guess on my part.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 17, 2007)

wait, the 2900 pro is going to have onboard sound? does that man its dx10.1, cause isn't that a big difference between the 10 and 10.1???


----------



## devguy (Sep 17, 2007)

The 2900xt and others have onboard HD audio as well.  That is the whole big deal about the hdmi port on the card.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting, very very interesting. I may be looking into this as well as the new generation of Geforce cards.


----------



## waspman3372 (Sep 17, 2007)

*So how far behind am I with the..*

current(1 yr to be exact)256mb ati radeon x1650xt turbo?                     WASPMAN


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 17, 2007)

thats a last gen midrange card ... not a bad place to be ... unless u do a lot of hi res gaming


----------



## Grings (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-160-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=922
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-159-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=922

available 30th here, pretty good prices, and theres a 1gb model, ooh!


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2007)

1gb GDDR4 none the less!


----------



## Grings (Sep 17, 2007)

erocker said:


> 1gb GDDR4 none the less!



and thats cheaper than 320mb 8800's were on release!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2007)

Grings said:


> and thats cheaper than 320mb 8800's were on release!



True but they had the monopoly then.


----------



## Xolair (Sep 17, 2007)

Seems like a pretty sweet card, the power-consumption is a bit off and the price isn't all that incredible IMO. If there's a *Radeon 2950 Pro* on the way and it's almost cheaper than this, then I'd say no dice for the *2900 Pro*.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 17, 2007)

the 2950pro will follow the legacy of the x1950pro


----------



## seedmuse (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like the same case as with the X1900 XT and XTX.[/QUOTE]

Sorry for the noob invasion: I was looking at the 1900xtx. Should I but the xt and overclock it? I can't find a 1950xt at newegg so I'm going down a notch 'cause that's all they have...

- Matt


----------



## Pinchy (Sep 17, 2007)

If everything is at is sounds, this should be a card.

Yet, as mentioned earlier, its probably just a generic specs sheet. Just like when you see the AGP specs sheet's all saying "crossfire ready" or "sli ready".


----------



## Xaser04 (Sep 17, 2007)

seedmuse said:


> Looks like the same case as with the X1900 XT and XTX.



Sorry for the noob invasion: I was looking at the 1900xtx. Should I but the xt and overclock it? I can't find a 1950xt at newegg so I'm going down a notch 'cause that's all they have...

- Matt[/QUOTE]

Generally speaking the X1900XTX used cherry picked cores (ie the ones that the would overclock the best) and normally will overclock a little bit futher than the XT model. 

However in terms of noticable differences in game the extra possibly overclock you could get out of the XTX would not be noticable. (it would however it you only benchmarked)

I am running a X1900XT which quite happily overclocks to way beyond XTX speeds however when gaming I just leave it at stock.


----------



## seedmuse (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Xaser, just what I was looking for. Its odd to me that the 1950pro is listed under the 1900XT in the Tom's hardware last here: http://www.tomshardware.com/2007/09/05/the_best_gaming_video_cards_for_the_money/page7.html

Leaves me scratchin my head. Everyone has the 1950pro and noone talks about the 1900xt?


----------



## mandelore (Sep 17, 2007)

overclockers.co.uk have a preorder for a 1GB 2900pro!!

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-159-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=922


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 17, 2007)

mandelore said:


> overclockers.co.uk have a preorder for a 1GB 2900pro!!
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-159-SP&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=922



Shit that price is terrible, I know a couple of places you can almost get a 8800GTS 640 at that price, you can pick up the 2900XT for only about £25 more if you shop around   I bet the dual GPU 2600XT dual with 2 x 512MB GDDR3 would probably be near to the pro's performance and even that can be got in the UK for £150.......seems we lose on price again, thats the equivilent of way over $400!!!!


----------



## devguy (Sep 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit that price is terrible, I know a couple of places you can almost get a 8800GTS 640 at that price, you can pick up the 2900XT for only about £25 more if you shop around   I bet the dual GPU 2600XT dual with 2 x 512MB GDDR3 would probably be near to the pro's performance and even that can be got in the UK for £150.......seems we lose on price again, thats the equivilent of way over $400!!!!



Lets hope the 2900gt can come through for us then.  I personally will refuse to pay >$200 for a video card.  To me even $200 is absurd (not sure what the £ equivalent is).  If the 2900gt isn't under or very close to $200, I sure hope that the 2650 will come through at about $150-165.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2007)

dem nuh rate unno ... anyways theres a guy in for sale with links to some OEm's who can hook u up with good prices ... holler at him ..


----------



## Grings (Sep 18, 2007)

i just hope that now theres cards competing at the 320mb 8800's price, well see both cards dropping in price over the next month or two, £120-130 for either card would be great, i'd buy one of each

EDIT: £148 at Ebuyer now (powercolour 512mb) http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/132737


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 19, 2007)

well with the Release of the 2900 Pro to compete with the GTS 320, its going to lower the GTS Price, which will spur more people to buy the GTS, unless if the Pro manages to stay ahead in Graphics Crunching and Cooling. I grabbed the x1950 Pro because it is IMO an excellent board, i also read reviews etc.


----------

